# My Mom's Cool Rise Bread TNT



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

(I thought I'd posted this, but after quite a few failed searches, I guess I didn't after all!)

This brioche is my favorite bread recipe, by far.
For one thing, you can make it the day before you need it, as it rises in the refrigerator. For another, it's really easy.
Mom made it when we were growing up and now I make it more than she does. I will warn you though, it is very addicting! 

 My Mom's Cool Rise Bread 

5-6 cups flour
2 pkg rapid rising yeast
1/2 c. granulated sugar
1-1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 c. softened butter (no margarine)
1-1/2 c. hot water
2 eggs, room temp
(oil for top)

Combine 2 cups of flour and undissolved yeast with sugar, salt and butter. Add all water. Beat with electric mixer 2 minutes on medium speed. Add eggs and 1 cup flour. Beat at high speed for 1 minute till dough is elastic. Stir in remaining flour. Knead 5-10 minutes. Cover with plastic wrap and a kitchen towel. Let dough rest 20 minutes. Punch down and shape as desired. Brush surface with oil. cover pan loosely with plastic wrap.
*Let rise in refrigerator for 2-24 hours.*
Remove, uncover, let stand 10 minutes while heating oven to 375 degrees. Puncture surface bubbles with oiled toothpick.
Bake 20-25 minutes, on the lower oven rack, but not the bottom one. Cool (off of sheet) on a rack.

****As for shaping:*
You can make dinner rolls, which are quite easy, or you can make 2 nice-sized coffee cakes. If you choose to make coffee cakes (danishes), make sure you cover the filling almost completely with the braiding of the dough. After they're just out of the oven, glaze them by drizzling with a mixture of powdered sugar and a bit of whole milk.


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 11, 2005)

*This looks easy & nice*

I printed this off. Will try it sometime soon. Thanks for posting it. -Sandyj


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

Let me know if you do - hope you like it!


----------



## licia (Jul 11, 2005)

I printed it out to try also. I made brioche many years ago and remember it was quite a task. This looks a bit easier. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

Hope you like it licia!


----------



## Debbie (Oct 7, 2006)

exactly what I am looking for.. I WILL be making this today!    Thank you SOOO much..  this is going to be perfect for my first Canadian Thanksgiving!  Thank you sooo very much!  -  off to the store to get rapid rise yeast!


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey, I might try this as well. Does anyone happen to know the ratio of fast rise yeast to regular yeast? Is it 1.5 of fast rise = 2 of regular?


----------

